# Feral coo's to a sad death.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was going by a church with my friend and seen 2 pigeons on the ground I noticed one was dead it was so sad.The male mate was cooing beside the body and cleaning the face of it even dancing so beautifuly but its mate would never come back alive I felt like crying It was so sad how the mate still cleaned its lady's face and danced for her cooing so much.

I then got a bag and went to pick up the dead pigeon with my friend worring about me getting sick but I didnt listen I picked it up and put it away.It was better this way so the male pigeon knew its mate had passed and would be safe up on the roof.

I just thought I would share this and show just how loving pigeons can realy be even in the wild.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Christina,

I'm sorry to hear about the death of the feral and the mate standing loyally beside it. That is very sad.

Thank you for giving it a decent burial.

Your poem is lovely.


----------

